# My GSD doesn’t like to be touched



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

So, I got my GSD at 4 months old and now he’s 14 months. I feel he loves me and I think he’s great but he just doesn’t want to be touched. He loves to ride in my truck so when i need to put a leash on him I do it when he jumps in the truck and therefore he’s hemmed up and will allow me to put the leash on. He follows the leash with absolutely no resistance.

I try to use high value treats to get him to eat from my hand. This works but still he doesn’t want to be touched.

I find this frustrating! I just want to love on him.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Do you mean that you can’t handle him period or just that he doesn’t like affection? Some dogs are that way, and shepherds typically aren’t an overly cuddly breed. If he doesn’t like it, you’ll have to accept it. If you mean that you can’t handle him at all (sounds like maybe you can’t even put a leash on?) that’s a completely different problem.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> Do you mean that you can’t handle him period or just that he doesn’t like affection? Some dogs are that way, and shepherds typically aren’t an overly cuddly breed. If he doesn’t like it, you’ll have to accept it. If you mean that you can’t handle him at all (sounds like maybe you can’t even put a leash on?) that’s a completely different problem.


Yes, I can handle him. I can’t call him to put his leash on but I can put it on when he is cornered. After he is cornered he lets me put it on and he doesn’t object. Beyond that he is obedient and I have no problems.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Some dogs just don't like to be pet. But sometimes they come your way to ask for a pet. Some dogs are just like that...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

True, not all dogs are affectionate but from what you’re describing, it seems to be something more going on... relationship wise. A dog that doesn’t enjoy affection should not have to be cornered to be leashed. That’s avoidance.

When did this start? What type of training methods have you used with this dog?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Fodder said:


> True, not all dogs are affectionate but from what you’re describing, it seems to be something more going on... relationship wise. A dog that doesn’t enjoy affection should not have to be cornered to be leashed. That’s avoidance.
> 
> When did this start? What type of training methods have you used with this dog?


I agree with you completely. This is avoidance and it has always been this way with this dog. In background, I believe this dog was near being a feral do. He had perhaps zero socialization. When I went to get him he was one of the last two pups for sale. He was in a pen with his sister. I don’t know what trauma he went through to be in that pen ... but he was probably just caught and put in it. Anyway, the owner helped me catch him and I brought him home very frightened but not offering to bite. He just froze. So, I was able to pick him up and get him in the house where he was content to hide in a corner. For 60 days I read and tried to learn and used high value treats and exactly at 60 days he would eat from my hand. But he never wanted affection. I know it was a particularly stressful day for him when I had to put a collar and leash on him to make a vet visit.He absolutely hates the leash but when it’s on him he learned very quickly it was futile to fight it so he handles perfectly as he doesn’t want to feel the leash. But I had to corner him that day to get the leash on and he remembers it and doesn’t trust me. Beyond this issue he is a wonderful dog. We play fetch and tug and he stays right with me constantly. He goes with me in my truck which he loves and he comes immediately when I call. Beyond that I don’t train any and so that is our relationship.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

How about grooming?

Also, what’s his lounge behavior like... will he relax and just lay next to you?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

His coat looks great but of course it’s just natural as he wouldn’t consider letting me brush him.

But yes, he’s happy to constantly lay at my feet and he rests a lot and is very calm.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Can you touch him briefly then offer a treat if he doesn’t cringe? My dog was vet phobic due to bad early handling by an inexperienced vet. He also would not let anyone Restrain him, or come up behind him and touch his back or roll over into his back. I began instead by touching his stomach which he didn’t mind and treating. I gradually got him to roll over for stomach massages. Then I started hugging him and restraining. By then the only reward was praise. It took about a year, but he finally got to the point where he was cuddly for me and family members and allowed a vet he knows to touch and examine him. Also a lot of drop ins for treats at the vet, but that is a different issue,


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, he’s still young... and where I think the goal of cuddling is a bit lofty and should be discarded at the moment, there is still some progress to be made.

Hindsight is often 20/20 and there are things that would have been much easier to accomplish as a baby puppy - such as grooming, regular body handing, wearing a dragline... that would assist you greatly now, but those moments have passed. You can introduce those things now but results may be limited and/or take longer.

Sidenote: having had a long coat, his coat wasn’t anywhere near the length and fullness at 14 months as it ended up being in adulthood. Your dog WILL need to tolerate grooming. Do not ignore this.

Anyway, I would start out slow and pretty nonchalant in your attempts to get him used to touch... start in an area or situation where he’s most comfortable and keep sessions extremely short. Will he let you pet him outside or in the truck? Can you rest a hand on his side if he’s laying down and just hanging out? I’d put a dragline on him (cheap leash with the handle cut)... to desensitize him to having a leash on, periodically picking it up and walking around the house with it, etc. you can also use this to your advantage of walking him over to his regular leash and exchanging the two before walks. Eliminate the conflict and the pattern of not coming or being cornered... take away the predictability of that routine... anything that may trigger the practiced yet undesirable behavior.

Things like that...

Also, if you google T touch, those exercises are something that you may be able to work towards over time. My dog particularly likes the Ear Touch.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

You posted this question approx 9 months ago. So I’m wondering if you tried any suggestions offered in that thread as it was a long thread, 20 pages worth.

Maybe you could start by saying what you tried that didn’t work so members don’t double up on their suggestions.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Fodder said:


> Well, he’s still young... and where I think the goal of cuddling is a bit lofty and should be discarded at the moment, there is still some progress to be made.
> 
> Hindsight is often 20/20 and there are things that would have been much easier to accomplish as a baby puppy - such as grooming, regular body handing, wearing a dragline... that would assist you greatly now, but those moments have passed. You can introduce those things now but results may be limited and/or take longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I believe what


Heartandsoul said:


> You posted this question approx 9 months ago. So I’m wondering if you tried any suggestions offered in that thread as it was a long thread, 20 pages worth.
> 
> Maybe you could start by saying what you tried that didn’t work so members don’t double up on their suggestions.



You’re right, I joined the forum at the time I got my dog to learn. I had him drag a line for some time and this did not really desensitize him to a leash.

in broad terms it should be known that I’m a young 75 and just want this dog as a companion and don’t have an interest in much training. I want him to come when I call which he does. He’s really perfect except he doesn’t want to be touched, caught or restrained in any way. But, when he is, he tolerates it well.

i think as he loves to go in my truck that following him in and giving him some loving much more often than I have been doing may be the best way to desensitize him to my touch.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My 2 cents...

I've never seen a dog that doesn't like to be petted. But, they dictate when and how. If your dog is avoiding your touch, it's because your method of touch is unwanted! Try doing it in a way that's enjoyable for the dog!

Nearly 100% of the time people say their dog is growling at or biting them, the person uses the term "love on them". 

Loving on your dog more is not likely to desensitize him, it's more likely to lead to more avoidance and/or growling or biting!

Are you "loving on him" for him or for you? Try doing it for him and you'll find he really does enjoy it!


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> I've never seen a dog that doesn't like to be petted. But, they dictate when and how. If your dog is avoiding your touch, it's because your method of touch is unwanted! Try doing it in a way that's enjoyable for the dog!
> 
> ...


I don’t know really. I want to ‘love on him’ but that never happens. Recently I’ve started following him into the truck and just trying to scratch his neck a little to show affection and that I wasn’t going to put the leash on every time. I can see he wants to be petted and to my dismay I’ve seen him let a complete stranger pet him. I think he just hates the leash and doesn’t trust me .... fears I’m going to restrain him. And now I kinda believe it could go all the way back to when he was weaned and forcefully caged. Then when I introduced the collar and leash, I became the enemy too. It’s just that I see that he loves me and wants to be with me ... just no touch or restrain, please.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

True story that "may" shed some light on this situation. 

I recently worked with a beautiful red and white, long haired Siberian Husky that people called the ghost dog. He wouldn't let anyone but his owner touch him. He wouldn't walk by people in a hallway, or anywhere else he felt trapped. He'd accept treats, but quickly dart away before anyone could pet him.

It took a week, and I could pet him, and he'd walk by me in a hallway or to go outside. How?

Respect.

I never tried to grab or reach for him. Basically, just showed him I was safe. No surprises, no unwanted pets, no grabbing at him.

By week 2 we were wrestling buddies.

Show your dog he can trust you by NOT grabbing at or trying to touch him. Respect his wishes.


----------



## kbcrking (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds a lot like my male. He loves truck rides and loves to be with me but he is not a big fan of loving and likes to keep his distance. I can pet him briefly but then he moves on. He is 9 now and I will say he is getting better about petting. But it has been a very slow process with no pressure. If your dog is not misbehaving, I suggest patience, more truck rides, and just enjoy your time together. He will come around in his own time.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

OP, how are things going now? Any improvement?


----------



## Hermitt (May 12, 2020)

Gowacky said:


> I don’t know really. I want to ‘love on him’ but that never happens. Recently I’ve started following him into the truck and just trying to scratch his neck a little to show affection and that I wasn’t going to put the leash on every time. I can see he wants to be petted and to my dismay I’ve seen him let a complete stranger pet him. I think he just hates the leash and doesn’t trust me .... fears I’m going to restrain him. And now I kinda believe it could go all the way back to when he was weaned and forcefully caged. Then when I introduced the collar and leash, I became the enemy too. It’s just that I see that he loves me and wants to be with me ... just no touch or restrain, please.


Yeah like they said, respect his wishes. And rule out his fear from leashes by using positive reinforcement and associating ‘getting leashed’ as fun or enjoyable for him.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> OP, how are things going now? Any improvement?


Yep, he’s been rehomed. He’s much happier and so am I. I now have a 12 week old GSD that I got at 6 weeks. The difference is amazing.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes but you need to do things differently with the new pup so you don't end up with the same result. So please keep asking questions as you go to avoid any difficulties before they start. They folks on here have a lot of experience. 
I know you say you don't want to do much training but at least the basics are vital when he is young. Done wrong he will be fearful - done right life will be easier.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

You are not appreciating the difference in a feral dog and one raised to be social.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fear is genetic.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A feral dog won’t be social to everyone but its owner.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And the genes are gone with that dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So happy for you.
The right dog is so important.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I fully read your other thread. You got that first dog at 16wks. Still young enough to completely turn things around for him with some help if you weren't sure what to do. Even at the 18 month age he was when you first posted - he could have been turned around by following the advice of experienced people. You chose to rehome him. A good choice but now you have another puppy.
We all make mistakes - admit them - learn from them - and try to do better next time.
I am currently reflecting on my 11 yrs with my boy. Mistakes I made - what I did well - what I can improve on next time.
It's hard to look at. It takes _humility_. It will help me grow.
Best of luck with your new puppy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad to hear things are going well with your new puppy! Do you get updates on the dog you rehomed? Just curious to know if they're making progress...


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m not so proud or hard headed that I am unable to admit mistakes, however, I was not the problem with that dog. I’ll never know what happened to him in those 16 weeks before I got him but I was not able to turn him around. I obviously got to know that dog very well. It’s weird to me but I learned that he would connect with any woman quickly. Anyway, now I have a pup that was socialized early and I got him at 6 weeks. He is a normal healthy dog. My advice is to get familiar with any pup you are considering and if he wants nothing to do with you ... find another pup!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@EgansMom you cannot blame someone for a dog’s character.
And the man said he was 75. At that age, he deserves to have the dog he needs. Some people like to take on a project, however, some prefer to have a good dog begin with.
After a certain age, we literally run out of time or energy to deal with a genetic mess.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Very kind of you Sunflower.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

6 weeks? Sounds like your pup missed out on critical socialization time with its mother and siblings. That often leads to biting and aggression issues down the road.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

So you didn't end up taking a pup that your original male sired as you had mentioned wanting to do?
@Sunflowers - fair enough.
@Gowacky - best of luck


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Actually I think he was 8 weeks. He was born on May 29 and I brought him home on July 27


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Not yet because the dam has not come into heat as yet. I will get pick of the liter when there is a liter.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> 6 weeks? Sounds like your pup missed out on critical socialization time with its mother and siblings. That often leads to biting and aggression issues down the road.


Agreed. I got my boy @ 6wks and to say it was a challenge is putting it mildly.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I was mistaken. He was 8 weeks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Gowacky said:


> Not yet because the dam has not come into heat as yet. I will get pick of the liter when there is a liter.


If you breed a female to the original male who has been rehomed, the new puppies will get half their genetic material from the dog you gave away.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I don’t think it was genetic in the dog but lack of socialization


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

However, if I saw the same personality in the pup I receive I’ll sell him.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

These dogs have personalities. There are some people who seem to think you have some obligation to make the best out of any situation. As if it’s a sin to sell a dog when you don’t like their personality. They are not unlike a quarter horse. They rehome rapidly. It’s egotistical to think you have some bond with a dog that can’t be duplicated by a different owner.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> I don’t think it was genetic in the dog but lack of socialization


If it was a socialization problem, the dog would not be sociable with every one but you. There is something in that dog's genetics that does not mesh with your temperament. It happens. No dog is the right dog for every home. Genetics are critical.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Okay, I agree. But still I’d take a pup he sired and see if the pattern repeated. I’d just be faster to make that judgement this time. If you remember it took 60 days for the other dog to even take a high value treat from my hand. I just thought I could win him over. I wouldn’t try as hard on another pup.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> Okay, I agree. But still I’d take a pup he sired and see if the pattern repeated. I’d just be faster to make that judgement this time. If you remember it took 60 days for the other dog to even take a high value treat from my hand. I just thought I could win him over. I wouldn’t try as hard on another pup.


Just what is it with this dog that you want his genetics so badly, if I may ask? You have another puppy, why not breed that one if things work out?

I had dogs whose temperament did not mesh with mine. Like you, I found appropriate homes. I cut my losses. There is no way that I would have risked breeding either of them with the hopes of them outproducing themselves to possibly be something more suitable.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Just what is it with this dog that you want his genetics so badly, if I may ask? You have another puppy, why not breed that one if things work out?
> 
> I had dogs whose temperament did not mesh with mine. Like you, I found appropriate homes. I cut my losses. There is no way that I would have risked breeding either of them with the hopes of them outproducing themselves to possibly be something more suitable.


‘Just look at him. He’s magnificent.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And though this dog didn’t want me to touch him, he was wonderful company. He loved to travel with me ... loved to go fishing with me. He was obedient. And at the time he was my only dog. With other dogs I’ll get my affection from others. Can you see the difference?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> ‘Just look at him. He’s magnificent.
> View attachment 562922
> View attachment 562922


? There are lots of good looking German Shepherds out there. Your dog looks exactly like the bitch that I rehomed because of her temperament. Like you and your dog, we failed to bond. Good riddance!

Then there is this dog. He has a nice balanced temperament and we are bonded. We like each other. He's not going anywhere. 








OK


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gowacky said:


> Not yet because the dam has not come into heat as yet. I will get pick of the liter when there is a liter.


Are you saying there is a plan to breed the dog you rehomed???


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m glad you gave that dog a chance in a new home. I suggest you spend some time reading in this forum about the links between behavior and genetics If you plan to breed. It’s very important to understand all ramifications and possibilities before doing that. Do you understand if you create a puppy similar to the father and then sell him, you are giving someone else the problem? Breeding well requires some moral and ethical responsibility.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> ? There are lots of good looking German Shepherds out there. Your dog looks exactly like the bitch that I rehomed because of her temperament. Like you and your dog, we failed to bond. Good riddance!
> 
> Then there is this dog. He has a nice balanced temperament and we are bonded. We like each other. He's not going anywhere.
> OK


What a gorgeous dog. I would take one just like him. 😇


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> What a gorgeous dog. I would take one just like him. 😇


He's a good boy. He even lets other dogs play doctor with him and check his tonsils. 😷😁


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m glad you gave that dog a chance in a new home. I suggest you spend some time reading in this forum about the links between behavior and genetics If you plan to breed. It’s very important to understand all ramifications and possibilities before doing that. Do you understand if you create a puppy similar to the father and then sell him, you are giving someone else the problem? Breeding well requires some moral and ethical responsibility.


THIS.....and this yess!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll just leave this here 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1474117099464735&id=852718814937903


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess I just don’t understand. You get a dog of unknown background, possibly feral, possibly abused. Take it home and find it’s not a good match, doesn’t like to be touched even after several months of attempts. You rehome the dog because it just isn’t working for either you nor the dog. You then get another puppy whom you’re happy with. But now you’re waiting for a pup from a litter where the dog you know nothing about, doesn’t have great nerve/temperment is the stud. Why? Because he is gorgeous to look at?

Please Rethink this! There is so much more to breeding and this approach is irresponsible IMO. There are tons of gorgeous GSD’s out there with sound nerve, good temperment and great genetics in their background. Why contribute to poorly bred byb dogs?


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

selfishness


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Was it really established if this dog was genetically unsound ? If you read the op's other thread you will see that this was a 4 month old pup who was abandoned and not socialized and went into a home where things like physicality, grooming and leash were forced on him. Despite everything this dog was calm. He was also affectionate and not aggressive with anyone except the op. I don't know if he was sound or not but I would think that even a sound puppy could turn fearful in certain circumstances... let alone one who had this dog's start in life?
How no socialization of my GSD has affected me


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

EgansMom said:


> Was it really established if this dog was genetically unsound ? If you read the op's other thread you will see that this was a 4 month old pup who was abandoned and not socialized and went into a home where things like physicality, grooming and leash were forced on him. Despite everything this dog was calm. He was also affectionate and not aggressive with anyone except the op. I don't know if he was sound or not but I would think that even a sound puppy could turn fearful in certain circumstances... let alone one who had this dog's start in life?


the dogs start in life is truly unknown. abandoned, under-socialized... all speculation. sound dogs with solid nerves can overcome, a lot! i can read these threads backwards and forwards... in the end, you’re trusting the OP’s word and assessment.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Fodder said:


> the dogs start in life is truly unknown. abandoned, under-socialized... all speculation. sound dogs with solid nerves can overcome, a lot! i can read these threads backwards and forwards... in the end, you’re trusting the OP’s word and assessment.


Good point


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, an excellent point. So much has been written by people who only take little snippets of information and proceed to analyze this dog. So many Saturday morning quarterbacks! But I enjoy reading the comments as there is nothing as outspoken as GSD owners ... some at least.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gowacky said:


> Yes, an excellent point. So much has been written by people who only take little snippets of information and proceed to analyze this dog. So many Saturday morning quarterbacks! But I enjoy reading the comments as there is nothing as outspoken as GSD owners ... some at least.


Are you able to explain what I’ve missed?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

As fate would have it I’ll never know. I recently bought another bitch and she came into heat almost immediately. She’s already tied with a different sire. Her liter is due Nov 5th. I had planned on using the dog that this thread is about but that was not possible. I’ll attach pics of both dogs. By the time my new bitch is ready for another liter my pup will sire it. This ends my contact with Tuff.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Saphire said:


> Are you able to explain what I’ve missed?


The op doesn't like the fact that I pointed out that if he takes the same approach to his new dogs as he did with the original dog - such as forcing things on the puppy rather than gradually teaching the pup with positive reinforcement - he may well end up with the same result. I am not sure that the first dogs lack of socialization and possibly poor genetics were the only contributing factors. I guess I should say pups since op has now gotten a second one.
Anyways I'm done with this thread.
@Gowacky best of luck with your two new adolescent dogs


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Let the record show that by referring my ‘forcing things’ rather than teaching with positive reinforcement, he is talking about the need I was faced with to put a collar and leash on the dog as he needed his vaccinations and I ran out of time to coax him into accepting these.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

What about the first dog, current dog and the new bitch you acquired, says they are breedworthy? How old are these dogs?

Any health testing, working/training or titling?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That dog looks awfully young to be bred. I’m not sure what we can say that is going to be useful to the OP at this point.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

So typically judge mental of you. Perfectly willing to fire a shot across my bow in complete ignorance of the facts.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Gowacky said:


> So typically judge mental of you. Perfectly willing to fire a shot across my bow in complete ignorance of the facts.


Why don’t you clarify then?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gowacky said:


> So typically judge mental of you. Perfectly willing to fire a shot across my bow in complete ignorance of the facts.


That’s fair.
What are the facts?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, I’ll attach the bitch’s health record. She’s past a year old.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Health record? That looks like results for carrying old dog's disease. Hips and elbows are among the most prevalent of crippling conditions in the German Shepherds and can manifest as puppies. Show me the xrays!

What's more important is temperament. You found that out the hard way. Show me the pedigree!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm curious if Nikki Proctor is ok with her name being splashed here. It took 2 seconds to find her on facebook. I might be a little annoyed at being dragged into this if I were her.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

My intention was only to show the health record I was given. I knew when I posted it that it wouldn’t be good enough to satisfy you who are determined to find fault with me, and the dogs that have been discussed. But if you think you can be more disruptive then have at it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gowacky said:


> My intention was only to show the health record I was given. I knew when I posted it that it wouldn’t be good enough to satisfy you who are determined to find fault with me, and the dogs that have been discussed. But if you think you can be more disruptive then have at it.



LOL Buddy...that's the first comment I've made on this thread. If you don't have permission to post that test then you probably should remove it and black out her name. I could not care less about your life or stupid plans to take on a puppy from a dog that is genetically broken. I dont' really need attention that bad. But I do care when official test results are posted with the owners name and someone does not have permission to do so. That simply should never be allowed.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

That paper was voluntarily given to me to help establish the health of the dog. I don’t think I need permission to post it on here. There is nothing derogatory about it!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No one is trying to be disruptive. When someone posts with a problem, we help as much as we can because we are generous with out time and we have a lot of experience between us. Please don’t take anything posted here as an attack. We love dogs, love our breed, and we see things that worry us. You have now become a breeder. It could help you out a lot if you need our knowledge further down the road. It’s common on this message board to hide the identity of people online unless you have their permission to post. It protects you, them and this forum. It is not something to be upset about. It’s a legitimate request. People involved with business transactions deserve their privacy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I was able to find that person online in one click of a search engine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gowacky said:


> That paper was voluntarily given to me to help establish the health of the dog. I don’t think I need permission to post it on here. There is nothing derogatory about it!


You are determined to argue and carry on which makes me think you just want attention. 

I did not say there was anything derogatory about it. I said that unless you have permission to post it online for the world to see, then you should remove it. Just because someone gave it to YOU does not mean you have permission to post it online. Especially when this thread is a complete crap show. It's a simple courtesy issue towards the owner of the dog to not drag her into this without her permission. I do realize that common courtesy is a lost art in our society....


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

It is a photograph. I received it as a photograph. I don’t know how to alter it.
And no, I’m not interested in getting attention. I’m only willing to defend myself from these unwarranted attacks. And if there is some unwritten rule regarding posting a document like this I am not aware of it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Enough bickering back and forth already.This thread will be closed if you are unable to resume a polite discussion.
*Mod Warning*


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My first gsd did not like to be touched much be can be handled tolerated it. He would enjoy occasional pets. He also likes his own space in the back seat of the car. He would jump into anyone’s car. If a door was open on a car he would jump right in it. Any affection would be done while playing with his favorite toys with no pressure and no expectations. Eventually he enjoyed more pets and kisses more comfortable getting his legs touched and sharing his space in the back seat. We just went with paitience and time , no pressure and respect his want of space. He was never a big cuddler or affectionate and that was okay.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

It was not okay with me


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Some, if not most, become affectionate when they get older.
Hans ... maybe at a year and a half. He was too busy to be cuddly.
Rolf was always affectionate... but he is not as drivey and sharp as Hans.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If it was not okay with you and it was not a threat of safety and you make it into a challenge that cannot be won then how can you bond? Bonding comes really from getting over bumps in the road. So I take you are very prudent in staying away from the genetics of your past pup that you were not happy with. I glad the pup is in a home where he can be seen and loved for who he is. There are some that are more affectionate then others having young kids wanting a pup who enjoys affection and then make sure they are comfortable with handling from the start. If your priority is want a dog who is super cuddly though a chihuahua would be the breed or a dog with not much fur they seek body heat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If it was not okay with you and it was not a threat of safety and you make it into a challenge that cannot be won then how can you bond? Bonding comes really from getting over bumps in the road. So I take you are very prudent in staying away from the genetics of your past pup that you were not happy with. I glad the pup is in a home where he can be seen and loved for who he is.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I am sick of this argument. Sick of hearing from the whole bunch. There should be a moderator viewing this. I hope you will delete this thread!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stories and experiences with dogs that have differing tolerances for physical affection are educational for other owners.
Of my three dogs - one would like to be in my lap 24/7.One loves belly rubs,head and neck massages,but hates hugs.The third does not enjoy physical affection at all.She will lay with her chin or paw on my foot and will touch me with her nose as she walks by ,giving me a 'soft eyed ' glance.She tolerates nail trims,brushing,and leashes because we understand and respect each other.She's an unusual very cool girl and a joy to own.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Here’s Rip.  He’s 6 months old now. I got him at 7 weeks. This dog has been more typical of the breed. An absolute delight to own such an intelligent animal with the characteristics of this breed. I still miss and think about Tuff because he was so smart and good looking. But I’m certainly not regretting getting rid of him. For whatever the reason that dog was never going to like me. As I’m looking for a pet and companion it was not acceptable to keep Tuff.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You did the right thing. Glad you're happy with the dog in front of you. Win/win.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Gowacky said:


> Yep, he’s been rehomed. He’s much happier and so am I. I now have a 12 week old GSD that I got at 6 weeks. The difference is amazing.


I hope that his situation is much better. It sounds like he was a good dog, it's not his fault that he may have been abused as a puppy which led to his avoidance of being touched.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful dog. The other is behind you now. Enjoy your pup.


----------

